# Tropica Specialised Fertiliser



## Brad123 (29 Apr 2021)

Tropica Specialised Fertiliseron the bottle says dose once a week. 
Could I dose a little each day to the amount that is required?


----------



## GHNelson (29 Apr 2021)

Not a problem!


----------



## Brad123 (29 Apr 2021)

GHNelson said:


> Not a problem!


cool thanks


----------

